# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  Has anyone bought progressive lenses from Costco recently?

## RescueAPet

Has anyone purchased progressive lens glasses at Costco? I am very tempted to get a second pair, but don't want to spend as much money for "spares".

Since I heard they sell products from Essilor, they can't be _too_ bad can they?. The lower price is what I am after here, however a somewhat decent pair of glasses would be nice, too. I'm not expecting to come out of there with the same caliber glasses that I paid for through my optometrist/optician's office. But a nice little pair of extra specs would be great to have without breaking the bank.

I would appreciate anyone's recent experience at their friendly neighborhood Costco optical dept.

Thanks!

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *Since I heard they sell products from Essilor, they can't be too bad can they?. The lower price is what I am after here, however a somewhat decent pair of glasses would be nice, too.*


Costco is a very smart company. What you probably want is a pair glasses with progressive lenses. 

Costco sells only one type and make. This way they can purchase larger quantities and get better prices. As these lenses are basically all the same whatever the brand or model name, you should not go wrong giving Costco a shot for your second pair.

Essilor makes good lenses and so do many other companies with the exception that Essolor puts up the big time consumer brainwash adcertising.

----------


## Fezz

Chris...you make an interesting point when you say that "as these lenses are basically all the same whatever the brand or model name".

Should one assume then that all tints, neutralizers, ar coatings, optical chemicals are basically the same whatever the brand or model name? ;) 


Rescue-
You mentioened a spare pair and not wanting to spend as much money. As much money as what? Compared to what? Have you recently gotten a pair of eyewear? Were they from a private type practice or a chain store? Have you approached the original place for a price quote, discount? I wonder what problem you may have having for example..Brand "A" progressive lens in your dress eyewear and brand "G" in your spare pair? Maybe a pair of nice flat top bifocals in a spare pair would save you a bit of $$$. You may find that the flat top is not as horrible as some might lead you to believe . The original shop may be more then willing to get you a spare at much less then you expect.

I have no problem with Costco..for paper towels, 2 gallon containers of mustard and and a twelve pack barrel of pretzels..but eyewear??? Who will wait on you? What are there qualifications? Are they certified, and by whom? Remember, these are glasses, not calculators, not a 62lbs package of chiken breasts, etc.

** I add: We have a member here (William Walker?) who by his accomplishments, attitude, and dedication may be Costco's diamond in the rough. And I feel his efforts should be an example to us all.**


Fezz


:cheers:

----------


## francisOD

I know that we offer $100 off a second pair of progressive...the rational being that we know that we will not have a problem with the prescription since you are already wearing it and we are prepared for a lower profit margin on a second pair.  If you combine this with a lesser quality product, you could save up to $200 or so...I would check with my previous optometrist/optician.

----------


## Jubilee

AS was mentioned by various other pros, many optical offices will give you a discount for a second pair, since most of the leg work and risk has been accounted for with the first pair.


As for Costco, they use the ovation lens, and it is a good lens. They acutally require their staff in ALL location, whether they be in a licensed state or not, to have ABO certification if not at time of employment, then within 6 months.


Cassandra

----------


## GOS_Queen

> I have no problem with Costco..for paper towels, 2 gallon containers of mustard and and a twelve pack barrel of pretzels..but eyewear??? *Who will wait on you? What are there qualifications? Are they certified, and by whom?* Remember, these are glasses, not calculators, not a 62lbs package of chiken breasts, etc.
> Fezz
> 
> 
> :cheers:


It is my understanding that in unlicensed states, Costco ONLY employees opticians with ABOC and NCLE ~

----------


## GOS_Queen

I would suggest that you check with the original opticial you purchased with ~  Our offices, for example, have a second pair discount of 20% off the second pair purchased within 60 days.  

There is also a "value package" of selected frames and discounted lens options available.  

Also, if you are a VSP or EYEMED patient and you have used your primary benefit for the year, you are probably eligible for a discount (usually 20%) towards any other purchases throughout the year.  :cheers:

----------


## Fezz

> It is my understanding that in unlicensed states, Costco ONLY employees opticians with ABOC and NCLE ~


 

If that is true, I am impressed.

But, what about the "rumor?" or "fact?" that they only dispense one brand of progressives? I know some will argue and see nothing wrong with that. I have always thought that as professionals we should be able to dispense what we feel best fits the patients/customer needs. I have a real hard time believing that the Essilor Ovation covers all the potential needs and wants. I am glad that my primary care Dr. can prescribe various blood pressure, chol. lowering, antibiotics, etc. meds to fill a patients needs and wants. I am also glad that my car mechanic offers various choices on mufflers, brake shoe pads, alternators, rebuilt or new parts, etc.

Does Costco only sell one brand of contacts?

Not trying to argue, or bicker....just food for thought!



Fezz
:cheers:

----------


## RescueAPet

Thanks to all who replied.

To answer your questions: Yes, I asked my optician if they discounted for a second pair of glasses and they don't. I agree that it would certainly be a customer-friendly policy. But, I didn't want to press the point.

In the meantime I came upon Costco's optical dept. and spent some time "interviewing" one particular optician there. She is certified and frankly, I was rather impressed with her knowledge and ability to answer my questions. She seemed to have a good fashion sense, as well.

So my biggest concern is the actual product. As I mentioned, I realize I won't be coming out of there with a pair of Cadillacs. I am wearing those _now_. I spent close to $600 for my progressives (short corridor lens in a nice frame.) I simply cannot justify shelling that amount out for a second pair at this time.

By they way, the Costco optician told me that I would be getting their brand of short corridor lenses...not just the regular Ovation. I take that to mean that they have more than just one type of Ovation. I certainly hope so. This is what I was hoping someone here could tell me. Even more so, I was wondering if anyone had any experience with their short corridor progressives, whether personally or know someone who has bought them there.

I would never purchase my primary pair of glasses at Costco. At least this is how I feel _now_. Who knows. Maybe I'll buy some and like them so much that I'll change my mind. I don't do a lot of basic food shopping there. Too much for us. However, what I have purchased there has always met my satisfaction and if it didn't, I simply returned it. They've always been excellent about taking back something that didn't meet my expectations. However, since glasses are so custom-made, I want to make darn sure that I know what I'm buying. I am not one who feels I can just return glasses at whim.

Thank you again and I'm still hoping to hear from someone with personal experience before I make a decision.






> If that is true, I am impressed.
> 
> But, what about the "rumor?" or "fact?" that they only dispense one brand of progressives? I know some will argue and see nothing wrong with that. I have always thought that as professionals we should be able to dispense what we feel best fits the patients/customer needs. I have a real hard time believing that the Essilor Ovation covers all the potential needs and wants. I am glad that my primary care Dr. can prescribe various blood pressure, chol. lowering, antibiotics, etc. meds to fill a patients needs and wants. I am also glad that my car mechanic offers various choices on mufflers, brake shoe pads, alternators, rebuilt or new parts, etc.
> 
> Does Costco only sell one brand of contacts?
> 
> Not trying to argue, or bicker....just food for thought!
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Fezz

Rescueapet-

Thanks for being open and honest in your discussion here. It is refreshing to read the thought that you put into your post and decision. I get very annoyed at the overwhelming consumer interaction on this forum. Your post and responses have been very refreshing.

Opinions vary, but, I feel that your optician missed a golden oppurtunity. My feeling has always been that I would much rather make a little less $$$ on a second, 3rd, etc. pair then to not make anything because I was to unflexible to give an established patient a $$ incentive to stay in our practice and spend the $$ with us. Often times, a bit of a discount, flexibility on payment, or little extras have resulted in multiple pair sales for our practice.

Maybe the difference is..Some opticians may not own the business or have a real understanding of the costs of running a practice and how essential each and every sale is to staying afloat or drowning! I do not advocate giving huge discounts and BOGO sales, but an understanding of what it takes to keep inflows and outflows in check can go a long way to practice survival.

Sorry for babbling


Fezz
 :cheers:

----------


## RescueAPet

Hi Fezz,

Thank you for your compliments. I try not to be annoying on forums such as this. I belong to similar groups where we have people posting some real doozies at times. Comes with the public territory, I suppose. I'm finding that more and more on the internet!

As for my optician not discounting on another pair, unfortunately he does work for a large medical corporation which employs him and an assistant. It sounds like he doesn't have the monetary freedom. This was the only time I've utilized his services, so in the future I might try someone else who gives the discount for a second pair. I actually didn't even know that policy existed among opticians. I kind of kiddingly asked him, expecting the answer he gave me, which is no. Didn't want to push it since I really don't know him well enough. 

Thank you for your kind words. In the meantime, I'm still waiting to see if anyone has had any experience with Costco's progressive lenses.





> Rescueapet-
> 
> Thanks for being open and honest in your discussion here. It is refreshing to read the thought that you put into your post and decision. I get very annoyed at the overwhelming consumer interaction on this forum. Your post and responses have been very refreshing.
> 
> Opinions vary, but, I feel that your optician missed a golden oppurtunity. My feeling has always been that I would much rather make a little less $$$ on a second, 3rd, etc. pair then to not make anything because I was to unflexible to give an established patient a $$ incentive to stay in our practice and spend the $$ with us. Often times, a bit of a discount, flexibility on payment, or little extras have resulted in multiple pair sales for our practice.
> 
> Maybe the difference is..Some opticians may not own the business or have a real understanding of the costs of running a practice and how essential each and every sale is to staying afloat or drowning! I do not advocate giving huge discounts and BOGO sales, but an understanding of what it takes to keep inflows and outflows in check can go a long way to practice survival.
> 
> Sorry for babbling
> ...

----------


## GOS_Queen

> As for my optician not discounting on another pair, unfortunately he does work for a large medical corporation which employs him and an assistant. It sounds like he doesn't have the monetary freedom. *This was the only time I've utilized his services, so in the future I might try someone else who gives the discount for a second pair.* I actually didn't even know that policy existed among opticians. I kind of kiddingly asked him, expecting the answer he gave me, which is no. Didn't want to push it since I really don't know him well enough.


After you get done with your second pair purchase, I recommend that you write a courteous letter to the practice administrator.  

It make make a difference in how they see their policy and the buying decisions of their patients.  

(just a suggestion)

----------


## Barry Santini

Even if all ooptical places dispenseD *exactly* the same product, i feel making glasses is analogous to:

Dumping a boatload of exactly the same inventory of building materials at a several housing sites....

...and then having different crews construct homes from the same plans.

I'm sure everyone will agree that the *quality* of the finished product will vary..perhaps widely..

Its no different with respect to eyewear.  

You may be lucky...or you make be easy-to-satisfy for this *particular* pair.

Either way, its your choice.

Barry Santini, ABOM

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *Chris...you make an interesting point when you say that "as these lenses are basically all the same whatever the brand or model name".*
> 
> *Should one assume then that all tints, neutralizers, ar coatings, optical chemicals are basically the same whatever the brand or model name?* ;)


Fezz.............you also just made an interesting point.

Conventional tints and neutralizers have all been the same for the last 25 years. One company copies the other, employees starting their own business and copy the ex-employer.

That is why when I came up with something totally new I had to go the patent way to get the protection, because previous inventions had been copied  3 weeks after we showed them at optical exhibitions.

Said that ..............most processes in the optical have been used in other domains and industries until somebody comes up with a variations that is applicable in the optical. The optical industry is not one that is very avant guard, it is more very conservative.

There is manyfold more AR coatings done in other industries than the optical.
Like the idea of esy to clean slick coats like the Ailize that is heavily advertise and admired is not an Essilor invention. I put that slick coating on the market already 15 years ago. 

The  chemical and metalurgical coatings (lens hard coats or frame surface coatings) have a much bigger place elsewhere, in other industries than the optical.

When you talk about progressive lenses, also they are all in the family and one manufacturer copies the other. 

*However some of them pour big time money into brainwash advertising which seems to pay off, as we can see on the postings on the Optiboard, where most of the posters sing the "hymn of pure admiration."*

Coming back to Costco..............I am not a fan of chain stores, I prefer the specialised indendent optician where I have my roots. After all we have to acknowdlege the way Costco handles their progressive business. After realizing that tehy all come from the roots they made a deal with one manufacturer for one brand lens. 

This allows them to command a much reduced quantity purchase price,(consider that once you have the molds the manufacturing of a progressive lenses does not cost more than to make a single vision lens), sell them at a much lower price and still make a decent profit on these sales. If the deal with the manufacturer ever falls through, Costco knows that they can easily switch to another brand that will work as well.

:cheers:

----------


## chip anderson

Chris: 
 This is kind of like Lexus's rotating headlight.   They need not have bothered, they could have looked at the Rickenbacker or the Mitchell of days past.

Chip

----------


## For-Life

I do believe that there are different PAL's out there on the market.  I would argue that the Physio, Ipseo, Panamic, Comfort, and Super No Line are all different models.  I would then argue that some of the models out there have been copied profusely.  I do believe that Essilor copies its own lenses, and may only make slight changes to them.  There is a lens called EPS short on the market that really seems a lot like the Ovation.  Essilor sells it to probably chains and as a discount lens.

Essilor is probably not the only company to do this.  I figure most of them do this, especially if they want to put a lens into the chains.

Then you have to question the difference from one product to another.  I argue that the Panamic is probably not much different from the Sola One.  I argue that the Gradal Top is probably not much different from the Comfort.  They are priced the same, and should be chosen by the store selling them based on coatings, availability, price and service.

The biggest question out there, and the toughest one to answer is how different and how much better a lens like the Super No Line is to the Panamic, or how about the Ovation to the Panamic.  Also, is the price difference enough to cover the benefits.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There are now several large optical Chinese lens manufacturers advertising progressive lenses and lens blanks at prices that will make you blush.*

Of course they have copied the most successfull and most advertised makes and it will be interesting to know who will be making the big buck riding the wave on those products.

Will they be picked up and sold for a lot of inflated money by some distributor or will they be sold at a regular markup?   :bbg:

----------


## ksquared

> Has anyone purchased progressive lens glasses at Costco? I am very tempted to get a second pair, but don't want to spend as much money for "spares". Since I heard they sell products from Essilor, they can't be _too_ bad can they?. The lower price is what I am after here, however a somewhat decent pair of glasses would be nice, too. I'm not expecting to come out of there with the same caliber glasses that I paid for through my optometrist/optician's office. But a nice little pair of extra specs would be great to have without breaking the bank.





> In the meantime I came upon Costco's optical dept. and spent some time "interviewing" one particular optician there. She is certified and frankly, I was rather impressed with her knowledge and ability to answer my questions. She seemed to have a good fashion sense, as well. I would appreciate anyone's recent experience at their friendly neighborhood Costco optical dept.


What if 10 people post that they were dissatisfied with their Cost-co purchase. What if 10 people post that they bought glasses form Cost-co and would never go any place else. This wouldnt necessarily mean you would be happy or unhappy with purchasing your 2nd pair from Cost-co because you wont be able to determine whether the cause was the lens type or the optician who took the measurement and did the fitting. Did those who were dissatisfied have the correct RX? Did the lab make an error, were the lens cut wrong, etc., all of which can happen regardless of where you go. 

Point being, there are multiple variables involved when it comes to making a pair of spectacles. Its the opticians job to pull all the variables together. If the optician is knowledgeable and knows what they are doing, you have a very good chance that you will be happy with your spectacles. 

My advise - since your were impressed with the optician you spoke with at Cost-co, go back. Ask what Cost-cos return policy is and if you are still feeling comfortable with the opticians expertise, place your order. If everyone does his or her job right (the Dr. who wrote your RX, the lab who assembles your spectacles and your optician who did the measurement and adjusted the fit), youll probably find that youre satisfied regardless the lens type used or where you purchase them. Although there are slight differences between the lenses, its the skill level of the optician that matters most. 

As Chris Ryser said previously, Cost-co is a very smart company. Keep in mind, just like an independent, Cost-co doesnt want you returning your specs anymore than you do.

----------


## Barry Santini

> Of course they have copied the most successfull and most advertised makes and it will be interesting to know who will be making the big buck riding the wave on those products.


the chinese won't be able to copy the *refraction* they'll be based upon.

For better...or for worse!

Barry Santini, ABOM

----------


## docandk

I would strongly recommend against getting your second pair of Costco.  It's going to be a different progressive from your first pair and you may not be able to adjust to the different progressive.  It's better to have all of your glasses in the same progressive.

----------


## Jim Stone

> I would strongly recommend against getting your second pair of Costco. It's going to be a different progressive from your first pair and you may not be able to adjust to the different progressive. It's better to have all of your glasses in the same progressive.


I disagree.  You probably wont be able to tell much difference if any.

----------


## RescueAPet

Well, it's a done deal. I'm wearing my Costco "spare" glasses as I type.

Okay, I'm just fine with the glasses (I brought my own frame in). They charge $18 for that. No problem.


The progressives I purchased from my private optician are top of the line Varilux short corridor with a premium anti-reflective coating. No visual adapting needed. I got used to them right off the bat.

These glasses I bought at Costco have a short corridor lens from Essilor, but they don't even know what it's called. The anti-reflective coating might be called Vivix. Again, they didn't seem sure of the name. 


Either way, it took me all of 5 minutes to adapt to these. So now I wear three different progressive lenses, two of them short corridor and have no problem whatsoever switching back and forth. My sunglasses are older, larger progressives and I switch back and forth everytime I go in the car and into a building and vice versa.


Now then, about the service at Costco. Hmmmm....that's where I am real glad that I have some insight how things work re; progressives, etc. Initially, when I ordered the lenses, the female optician seemed very nice and knowledgable. Unfortunately, it ended there. She said the glasses would be ready in approx. 2 wks. and they would call me. Okay, fine. I waited. Soon it was close to 3 wks. so I called to inquire about them. The same optician said "Sorry, we call whenever something comes in and if you didn't get a call, then they're not here". Okay. Well, then it's past 3 weeks and I really would like to wear these to a special event. I call again. This time the manager answers and took awhile before she came back and informed me they had been there for over a week, didn't I get a call? Nope. Oh, well, stuff happens.


So I go in to pick them up. This time it's a male optician who retrieves them for me. The lenses were smudged so he attempted to clean them with the grimiest cloth I ever saw. I finally told him that I would clean them myself with the new cloth that came with the glasses. I told him that they were slipping right off my face and he acted surprised that the temples needed bending to fit over my ears. He couldn't seem to get them right, so I managed to do it myself so the dang things would stay on. Then before asking me to read anything to see if the correction was right, or asking me how they felt, etc. he informed me that he was going to lunch and that the other woman would finish up with me. (She was busy with two other people.) This was the same manager who had told me they had a low success rate with their short corridor progressives. A very negative attitude. 


I decided to just take my glasses and go home. I could see out of them and they looked great. The opticians really couldn't do anymore for me, anyway. In fact, as I was walking out, I noticed the original optician who sold me the lenses walking in . I was excited about my new glasses and remarked with obvious enthusiasm how much I liked them. She barely even looked at me, much less acknowledge that I was even there. Huh? Having a bad day, are ya? 


Well, for the price I feel I got a decent pair of progressives. I saved by purchasing my own frames elsewhere. I can't say that I am thrilled with this particular Costco's optical dept. though. I'm talking about the customer service. I have a feeling that their manager makes it unpleasant for the employees, judging from the way I've seen her treat them and how she interacts with customers.


Would I purchases glasses there again? Yes, I would. I just need to be prepared to do my own research and to be well-educated first. Too bad John Q. Public doesn't always know this. 




Quote:
Originally Posted by *docandk*
_I would strongly recommend against getting your second pair of Costco. It's going to be a different progressive from your first pair and you may not be able to adjust to the different progressive. It's better to have all of your glasses in the same progressive._





> I disagree. You probably wont be able to tell much difference if any.

----------


## docandk

You are one lucky individual and we would love to have you in our office.  Your prescription must not be much at all or 3 different progressives would have you claiming off the walls and/or you are not an engineer (like a huge majority of our patients!).


Glad it worked out for you, but I would strongly suggest that the average person buy all of your progressive lenses from the same place..  I wear progressives and it took me two or three weeks to fully adjust from one progressive to another and I'm in the business and know what I'm doing.

----------


## RescueAPet

I'm very nearsighted with a +2.50 add and astygmatism. (sp?). I don't have my Rx in front of me now. I've worn progressives for 12 years or so. This is my first time with the short corridor style lenses. I've never considered myself lucky. I just figured that it's no big deal to adjust to these lenses if you really want to wear them. But then I've also never worn any other bi-focal. The optician who originally fitted me with my first pair of progressives told me that this is the best way to get used to them---not having worn glasses with lines in them previously. Back then the add was only about +1.25.






> You are one lucky individual and we would love to have you in our office. Your prescription must not be much at all or 3 different progressives would have you claiming off the walls and/or you are not an engineer (like a huge majority of our patients!).
> 
> 
> Glad it worked out for you, but I would strongly suggest that the average person buy all of your progressive lenses from the same place.. I wear progressives and it took me two or three weeks to fully adjust from one progressive to another and I'm in the business and know what I'm doing.

----------


## Omega

Interesting thread - I am an optometrist with Costco in the UK where we use several Essilor varifocals and a couple of Zeiss models depending on the frame  desired by the wearer, their visual needs and their previous history. We have very few problems compared to previous companies I have worked for (I have 12 years locum experience under my belt befor deciding to settle down last year) because we use very good products. The coating we use here is the top of the range Essilor Crizal Alize by the way - maybe a different name in the USA?
This is the first company I have worked for where I can happily recommend the best products for people in the sure and certain knowledge that they are not being ripped off my huge mark-ups.
I am just disppointed by the customer service aspect you mentioned because our store is a generally happy place to be and we genuinely care - my support staff know an unbelievable number of customers names and faces and which lenses they wear and how many children they'vem got etc. So please don't take that as a general attitude - some of genuinely enjoy what we do!

----------


## RescueAPet

Oh, I know that customer service even within the same company can vary from store to store. It's the nature of the beast, unfortunately. Costco isn't alone with that!  :Rolleyes:  I do trust their product, though, and as a rule, Costco has always been good about their service overall in the main store, at least.

As for the type of anti-reflective, these opticians didn't even know the name of Crizal Alize'. Not sure why and I can't explain why they weren't altogether versed on the products they do carry. They did mention Vivix for the coating. I still don't know what their Essilor short corridor lens is called. Nor do they, it seems. :-) From what I've read, Costcos don't always use the same products. It varies from store to store. I even called another Costco in a nearby town and they seemed to be more knowledgable. I almost considered going there for my glasses, but decided to stay locally.

And, as I said, I felt I came away with what I had hoped for---a decent pair of short corridor progressives in a frame that I bought elsewhere (they don't carry it.) I will definitely go back, although I might mention to them that I thought there was some customer service lacking. They could just need a little nudging or perhaps even a wake-up call. :-)

Thank you for your reply!





> Interesting thread - I am an optometrist with Costco in the UK where we use several Essilor varifocals and a couple of Zeiss models depending on the frame desired by the wearer, their visual needs and their previous history. We have very few problems compared to previous companies I have worked for (I have 12 years locum experience under my belt befor deciding to settle down last year) because we use very good products. The coating we use here is the top of the range Essilor Crizal Alize by the way - maybe a different name in the USA?
> This is the first company I have worked for where I can happily recommend the best products for people in the sure and certain knowledge that they are not being ripped off my huge mark-ups.
> I am just disppointed by the customer service aspect you mentioned because our store is a generally happy place to be and we genuinely care - my support staff know an unbelievable number of customers names and faces and which lenses they wear and how many children they'vem got etc. So please don't take that as a general attitude - some of genuinely enjoy what we do!

----------


## Bill West

> I would strongly recommend against getting your second pair of Costco. It's going to be a different progressive from your first pair and you may not be able to adjust to the different progressive. *It's better to have all of your glasses in the same progressive.*


I wear Definity and Solaone and Percepta and can switch with no problem.

I have been using SS No Line as a second pair for sunglasses for years with no complaints. Great lens for price..

----------


## For-Life

> I wear Definity and Solaone and Percepta and can switch with no problem.
> 
> I have been using SS No Line as a second pair for sunglasses for years with no complaints. Great lens for price..


The Super No Line is still a great, underrated lens.

----------


## Optical Enigma

> It is my understanding that in unlicensed states, Costco ONLY employees opticians with ABOC and NCLE ~


This is not correct... In California, an unlicensed state.

----------


## nickrock

I interviewed with a local optical within Costco and was told that all opticians have to be ABOC and will need to NCLEC by 2008. No exceptions. You also need to be able to lift a crate of Depends and know how many slices of pepperoni go on the large.;)

----------


## Dykota

I have been a Costco Optician for nearly six years and can say that I have never felt more integrity working for ANY other optical company. I have done private and chains, and when your paycheck depends on what and how much you sell, you sell what and how much you can. Costco does NOT do commission based sales. We sell based on the needs of the patient. AR can benefit most anyone. And Vivix is one of the most advanced coatings on the market right now. Crizal has great name brand recognition, but so does Kleenex. We fit Essilor products, Ovation (generic varilux both made by Essilor) and the Short Corridor Progressive. By Essilor also. We use Seiko Hi -index lenses in alot of applications as well, and have computer lenses available. Costco does strive to employ ABOC certified licensed Opticians and does want its staff to complete NCLE training, and will pay for it for us ( Which is great). They also have us do monthly continuing ed. And reimburse us for ABOC and NCLE credits to retain certification. 

I admit I am a BIT of a Costco snob. I love it there, the pizza has 90 slices per pie.....LOL not sure about that

But after working ther for so long I can tell you where most stuff is, and yes they do get a chunk of my paycheck back each year. How can you possibly pass up a gallon of ketchup???????

It is nice to be respected for what you do by the folks who employ you. :D

----------


## Lorelei

My current pair of glasses are from Costco albeit they are single vision with Crizal anti-glare treatment. My Optometrist recommended I get the Crizal brand and Costco has an excellent price on this product.

However my frames from Costco are of fair to poor quality - they broke in two right where the bridge meets the right lens opening. Plus I find that the coating on the arms, where it rests over your ears, are not securely fastened. They constantly catch and pinch my hair, as well as it causes the glasses to not sit straight.

The lenses from Costco are superb! I am getting my next pair of progressives from them in the next week or so. But I am getting my frames elsewhere - I have narrowed it down to two different frames and just need to make my final decision. Their selection of brands meets/exceeds my expectations.

I had bought my glasses from those two-for-the-price-of-one chains before BUT never again. They only will use their own brand of lenses which only seem to last until the day after the warranty expires .  

However as far as customer service at Costco, the one I deal with is always so busy that you have to wait a long time to get any service. I would not say they are any less or any more knowledgeable then any other optical retailer - they all seem to be on a even keel, here where I live.

----------


## Stephen Grabowski

> Has anyone purchased progressive lens glasses at Costco? I am very tempted to get a second pair, but don't want to spend as much money for "spares".
> 
> Since I heard they sell products from Essilor, they can't be _too_ bad can they?. The lower price is what I am after here, however a somewhat decent pair of glasses would be nice, too. I'm not expecting to come out of there with the same caliber glasses that I paid for through my optometrist/optician's office. But a nice little pair of extra specs would be great to have without breaking the bank.
> 
> I would appreciate anyone's recent experience at their friendly neighborhood Costco optical dept.
> 
> Thanks!


Dear RescueAPet,
Well, I would differ from Chris a bit in my opinion, even if Costco is actully using Essilor lenses. First, even Essilor has newer and older generation lenses, with vast differences, the newer ones being generally much better with less distortion, for example. The older generation (more distorted) lenses are much cheaper, so there's a very good chance that a big discounter might be tempted to give you an outdated lens. 

Second, Essilor makes many different lenses for different needs and different kinds of patients. What guarantee do you have that if the discount optical (which Chris says uses only one make and model of lens to save money) will give you one that you can use? Or that is compatible with your other pair, so you don't have a lot of adaptation trouble when you take one pair off and put another pair on?

Third, I have seen many patients come in who can't use their progressive lenses because they were fitted poorly, or made poorly. If your optician or his lab sets the lenses too far apart or too high, or too low, or gives you a pair with a hard design when you're used to a "soft" design, chances are, you won't be able to use them. A good lens made poorly is still a bad lens. You need an expert taking your order, and working in the lab making your lenses, and also an expert fitting your glasses and doing the follow-up. Any weak link in the chain spells disaster.

My advice is, if you've picked a winner already, stick with him or her. Maybe they'll give you a discount for a second pair (and even if not, paying more for a pair that works is cheaper than buying a pair that doesn't work.) And above all, you should know that in many states (like mine), you have to have a licence to cut hair, but not to make or fit eyeglasses. By all means insist on a certified optician to fit you. If the place you're considering doesn't even have one, go somewhere else.  Does this make sense?

Steve

----------


## FVCCHRIS

> I have seen many patients come in who can't use their progressive lenses because they were fitted poorly, or made poorly. If your optician or his lab sets the lenses too far apart or too high, or too low, or gives you a pair with a hard design when you're used to a "soft" design, chances are, you won't be able to use them. A good lens made poorly is still a bad lens. You need an expert taking your order, and working in the lab making your lenses, and also an expert fitting your glasses and doing the follow-up. Any weak link in the chain spells disaster.
> 
> My advice is, if you've picked a winner already, stick with him or her. Maybe they'll give you a discount for a second pair (and even if not, paying more for a pair that works is cheaper than buying a pair that doesn't work.) And above all, you should know that in many states (like mine), you have to have a licence to cut hair, but not to make or fit eyeglasses. By all means insist on a certified optician to fit you. If the place you're considering doesn't even have one, go somewhere else. Does this make sense?
> 
> Steve


Nicely put Steve, this is soooo important. It's a precision medical device, not a 2nd pair of socks, Chris..

----------


## k12311997

> Nicely put Steve, this is soooo important. It's a precision medical device, not a 2nd pair of socks, Chris..


Guys she already bought the glasses three months ago.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *A good lens made poorly is still a bad lens. You need an expert taking your order, and working in the lab making your lenses, and also an expert fitting your glasses and doing the follow-up. Any weak link in the chain spells disaster.*
> *Steve*


That is a pretty good statement with which everybody will have to agree.

Now coming to the point........how many are NOT experts while claiming they are?

What and which are bad lenses ? How you define them? By their country of manufacturing...........or by the manufacturer ?




> *There is no way for optician to study the new designs in details till the progressive mapping machines become affordablle and common place nor is there any inclination for the big lens making compaines to provide complete details of there designs ..*
> 
> *How much more of an informed decision an optician could take if he, for example, had the reading zone width at 21 mm below fit point for all the progressives he dispenses ?*
> *Or the max astigmatism present in a particular addition lens?*
> 
> *But giving this kind of information is not in the interest of the big lens companies as it will result in there designs being compared objectively and result in errosion of the absurdly high margins, they have got used to...*


I think above quote is also a valid addition to the conversation.

----------


## de retiree

My Rx is around a minus 9 spherical, 2 diopters of cylindrical with a 2.5 add.  I purchased a pair of clear 1.67 progressives with AR and with their higher end Perry Ellis frames from Costco for about $220.  Were fine.  My Rx changed, went back to Costco after about 9 months .. the remade the lenses at no charge!!  I was extremely impressed with their high level of customer service.  Still could not see "perfectly" so went back to my opthalo and he made a slight Rx change.  Costco again made a no charge remake.  Better customer service than I expected and better than any private shop I've ever been to!  Still could not see perfectly so went to the optician at my opthalo's office ... got a pair of Phisio 360's in 1.67 clear ... can see "perfectly" out of them (lenses with Crizal, AR, rolled and polished edges plus very light weight Silouette frames were $981).  

My conclusions:  
Costco - great price and fantastic customer service and good quality; I could see 95 on a scale of 100.
My opthalo's optician - very expensive and great customer service and excellent quality - I could see 100 on a scale of 100.

You decide what is most important for you.  I wear the pricy specs and use my Costco glasses as spares as vision quality is THE most important thing to me.

Just my 2 cents worth.

----------


## Steve Machol

Please read the forum rules about consumer posts.  Thank you.

----------

